# I'm published!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A lot of people know how I feel about bicyclists around here! So when the Chicago Tribune wrote an editorial about allowing bicyclists to do the "Idaho Stop", I responded. And they published my Letter to the Editors. (I just hope I haven't offended any bicycle riding law enforcement people)

*Bicyclists must be held to the same laws as motorists*

In response to the editorial "Slam the brakes on 'Idaho stop,'" I can't tell you how many times bicyclists have said to me, "We have the same rights on the road as cars." To which I agree.

But they also have the same responsibilities! I have hundreds of pictures of bicyclists riding three- and even four-wide on narrow country roads when the law clearly and unequivocally states that they may not ride more than two abreast on the right-hand edge of the road. I guess they believe they are above the law. Or maybe they are ignorant - or arrogant.

Bicyclists need to be held to the same standards of law as motorists.

Police need to ticket bicyclists for breaking the law - same as motorists.

- Ralph Moses, Golden Eagle, Ill.

Copyright © 2016, Chicago Tribune


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bicyclists are pain down here in Texas also. Some bicycle club has a race route marked off that includes a county road next to my property that they routinely practice riding on.this county rd. I agree they have no problem riding 4 or 5 abreast & are slow to move to the right of road. I see them run the STOP SIGN at the intersection regularly. Did I state I dislike them because I do.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Great editorial piece, Ralph.

Man, don't get me started about irresponsible, law-breaking, arrogant, pious jerks. Well maybe not the one percenters of bicyclists. They ride in packs around here. Ohio is changing the law how much space a motorist must give a biker, at least 3 feet. Some of them I would like to give 6 feet, metaphorically speaking of course.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our county seat placed a "smart streets" program in place, basically took the 3 lane road heading north and the three lane heading south and turned them back into two way streets, so now you have two ways to get in or out that are a single lane in each direction, I call it stupid streets, the ideal was by slowing traffic down business would get more customers, already business owners are screaming it's costing them customers which I can believe as I avoid it like the plague. Anyways bicycles have the full use of a lane, so if your stuck behind one screw you.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

We have a road that connects 6 communities to the big city. It used to be 55mph now reduced to 45mph for nearly 20 miles. It was reduced because of the bicyclist and because the county is NC libtard capital. Except here's the kicker, the same people that support the bicycles are driving 55+ still.

The logic of forcing the motoring public to appease a hobby on a heavily traveled road. Now a lot of people divert over to a 2 lane highway that is 55 only you may be hard pressed to go a constant speed. That road has now seem more accidents and the addition of stop lights. Rush hour is fun for those commuters. Again Libtard logic, it ain't broke so fix it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

In my hometown of Rockmart, Ga, we have the Silver Comet Trail. http://www.silvercometga.com/ Part of a "rails to trails" project where they take abandoned railroad tracks and pave them for recreational purposes. The Silver Comet portion runs 62 miles from Smyrna, Ga, through my hometown, and on to Alabama where it joins the Chief Ladiga trail and goes another 33 miles to Anniston, AL. My family and I have biked / walked sections of the trail on numerous occasions.

Of course, then you have the "idiots wearing spandex" who decide to forgo the trail and ride the country roads - usually middle age guys who ride in packs of 8-12. For some reason, they like to ride the road that goes by my hayfields. There are a couple of places on the road that do not provide an opportunity to go around them for a mile or so. So, there you are, looking at the backside of a middle age man in his cute little bike shorts who has no consideration of others and does not realize the danger they put themselves and others in (I've come around a curve and almost wiped a group of them out once).

Idiots. Makes me wish for a diesel that is set up so I could "roll coal" on them....


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Ralph,

You had to open Pandora's Box. Here in the Ozarks, we call them the," Two Wheel Aliens". The fancy outfits and alien looking helmets. They are the scourge of our farm roads. They demand equal rights on the roadways and by law they expected to honor the sames laws as any motorist. When was the last time you saw one actually come to a full stop, (both feet on the ground), at a stop sign?

Countless times I have nearly wiped out several of them while pulling a disk bine, baler or rake, because the pack ignored the stop sign they just blew through. They always get their suits in a wad when they break the law. My Case IH 5240 will always win out over their bicycle. It's hard enough to do our jobs without them making my day worse. Thankfully they are a fair weather species and my blood pressure can remain low until next spring.

Just my two cents worth.

Stuart


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I live across from the state park a half mile from the entrance, I get to put up with all kinds of idiots on bicycles.

When I was a kid and rode my ten speed everywhere if something was behind me that weighed many many times more than I did, I didn't care who technically had the right of way, I gave it to em, not these idiots now, think they have full use of the road and can do what they want. Morons riding 2 or 3 wide heading to or coming from Potato Creek and backing up half a dozen cars behind them is not uncommon.


----------

